# How to upgrade to windows 8?



## aasia100 (Apr 25, 2012)

hi

i have windows 7 installed in my computer which i got when i purchased my computer. Is it possible to update to windows 8 as the OS installed in my computer is the legtimate version. If yes, let me know the link in the microsoft website... even am not sure whether windows 8 i released completely by MS.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you will be able to update, Until microsoft releases it, that is about all anyone can say.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

There is only the Windows 8 Consumer Preview for download. It hasn't officially released yet.



> Is it possible to update to windows 8 as the OS installed in my computer is the legtimate version.


Update to Windows 8 for free? No. It's a completely new OS and not a service pack. You will need to go out and buy a copy of Win 8. 

If your computer is brand new, there is a slight chance that the PC manufacturer might offer an upgrade option.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you just want to try it Google dual boot Windows 8. I found the driver support lacking. Video drivers for my laptop not well supported. 
When the preview is up, I will just format the drive with 8 on it.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you want to safely try Win 8 Beta out then install it into a Virtual HD How to Download and Install Windows 8 Into a Virtual Machine | PCWorld and this is how to uninstall it safely so you can revert to your original OS Henk's blog: Guide to remove Windows 8 on a VHD (Virtual Hard Disk)


----------

